# What # Plastic are Pyrex lids?



## Star (Apr 21, 2003)

I went to buy some glass storage bowls with plastic lids today and came back empty handed. The Anchor plastic lids are a #7 plastic (EW). The Pyrex lid didn't have a number on it, so I didn't buy it. I just have this feeling that it's probably a number 7 too. Does anybody know what number it is?


----------



## <~*MamaRose*~> (Mar 4, 2007)

Great question! I went on their website (couldn't find anything) as I have a lot and I mean a lot of pyrex and corningware that have lids and I'm wondering about them too!!!!!


----------



## Serendipity (Nov 12, 2005)

i don't know but they are all i use, does it still get to the food if it isn't touching?


----------



## Ninja_Dad (May 18, 2007)

There's a great thread on plastics under the Natural Home and Body Care sub-board (a couple of pages back now). I'd hot-link you over there, but I don't know how.

I had emailed the company that makes Pyrex, and the company told me they were satisfying FDA safety rules and that their lids are type #7.

However, someone else in that thread said they had pyrex lids that are numbered 1 and 2? Are there be different varieties on the market? Maybe. Or maybe it depends on how old the set is (it could have changed over time). Or maybe the representative that spoke to me just didn't know what they were talking about. Who knows?

Someone had a great suggestion -- they said they just put wax paper on top of their food before putting the lid on -- so there is no contact with the food.

It shouldn't be this difficult!


----------



## <~*MamaRose*~> (Mar 4, 2007)

Yep it's official I can't help with your original question







as believe it or not when I went home and checked after originally posting not one of my Pyrex dishes had a lid but I did notice that all my Corningware lids were all 1 & 2's.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

My pyrex must really be old. I've never seen a plastic pyrex lid.


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

the smaller type pyrex bowls and square containers have blue plastic lids. they are good for sm. amounts of leftover and DH's lunches. the lids don't say what # they are, but i just make sure that they don't touch the food directly. for me, they are better than plastic baggies or plastic containers.


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reducereuserecycle* 
the lids don't say what # they are, but i just make sure that they don't touch the food directly. for me, they are better than plastic baggies or plastic containers.









: And since we never reheat food with the plastic lids on, I'm not _too_ concerned.


----------

